# The Master - KIA 90 years ago today!



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2006)

The first Ace of Aces.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## timshatz (Oct 31, 2006)

Really, that happened on Oct 28th? Funny, you kinda miss the signicance of days now and again. Kind of interesting, he was a helluva leader and a great tactitian. 

Kind of a bummer of a way to go, running into your own guy. Sucks.


----------



## R-2800 (Oct 31, 2006)

cool


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2006)

I would not say it was cool. He was a good pilot and the ace of aces. It is sad that he did not live longer to tell his stories.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 1, 2006)

He was 25 when he died....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeap very young, but the fate of many pilots his age.


----------

